# Doing an old house cleanout,...beer can collection?



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2011)

Today we scrapped out fridges, stoves, 78 lbs. of yellow brass pipe, and a whole room full of aluminum pans! (hoarders)....The house itself is a super interesting old local farm house, that a neighborhood grew up around over the years,...The basement is partially constructed of ancient tombstones, from a now defunct cemetery... One of the guys found a box of glass 'picture' paperweights, a complete in original box, tin lithographed "Fort Ticonderoga", and four big boxes of sports cards from the 60's....We noticed multiple boxes of vintage to early beer cans in a back area of the walk in attic...(About 6 bannana sized boxs of them),...We may or may not get back into the house,...(condemned).... but I was putting this out there in case we do, and there was interest in the beer cans? We were pressed for time today and could only grab a few select items...The house has a huge amount of rooms, all stacked to the ceilings w/ bags and boxes. The roof has leaked down thru 3 floors and there's black mold beginning to encroach.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn that sounds like FUN ! ! ! ! ! []


----------



## swizzle (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah but did you find the privy? []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to go!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> Yeah but did you find the privy? []


 
 Swiz,..that's a distinct possibility,...as soon as we find out when we can go back. The closest we were to a privy today,was a cast iron bathtub that we had to get down a flight of stairs, and up the hill out of the backyard, and into the back of the truck.[] I did however find this little gem sitting on the far back of a kitchen shelf. Anyone know, is this a bean pot,...or anything else maybe about it? I also got a cool antique rocking chair, some old license plates , a glass piggybank, a fossil book for Laur, and some antique postcards....


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2011)

> I also got a cool antique rocking chair, some old license plates , a glass piggybank, a fossil book for Laur, and some antique postcards....


 
 PICS!!!


----------



## luckiest (Oct 1, 2011)

That place sounds like a goldmine!  Congratulations, take advantage of it!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 1, 2011)

How bout that, Paula and myself were at a beer can show today.

 From what we seen, beer cans are $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Pat,...I've been thinking that I might better go back and get em...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2011)

Did you see any cone-tops Joe?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah,...I think one box had em...


----------



## botlguy (Oct 1, 2011)

The beer cans are DEFINITELY worth getting, I know a REAL avid collector. No,,,,, not myself. As asked about, the cone tops are perhaps the best but don't ignore the others. Condition is VERY important on cans as in bottles.

 That pic is, in my estimation, definitely of a Bean Pot. Congratulations on a NEAT find, that is EXACTLY my kind of place. I'm too old to dig much but I can still root around with the best.    WISH I COULD GO WIT YA!


----------



## David Fertig (Oct 1, 2011)

Pics of the basement headstones please!

 Is the house being demo'd?  I may be interested in buying the salvage rights.

 Thanks,
 Dave

 You can email me if you have any details 

 dffertig at aol


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 1, 2011)

How do you get permission on a place like that Joe?  There is a house like that around here that will be demo'ed in the next year.  it's got one story above the barn full of (100 or so) vintage car windshields.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2011)

> Is the house being demo'd? I may be interested in buying the salvage rights.





> ORIGINAL: David Fertig
> 
> Pics of the basement headstones please!
> 
> ...


 
 Dave,...I think the local gov't (city) put's it out for bid? I can ask Mayor Penn Digger about specifics.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 1, 2011)

There's an old house here in town, probably TOC, that's going to be demolished. I've already contacted some people to get permission to search the attic and such. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2011)

> How do you get permission on a place like that Joe? There is a house like that around here that will be demo'ed in the next year. it's got one story above the barn full of (100 or so) vintage car windshields.


 
 Paul,...The barn full of vintage windshields_ would_ be of value to the right person,...I.D.ing them would be the tough part. In our case the permission came through a co-worker who was friends with the grandaughter of the orignal owner who is still alive, but is in a nursing home....Ironically, the original barn to this farmhouse, (that is long gone) once belonged to my Grandmother on my father's side of the family. When I was 9 or 10 years old, she passed away and left a model T truck to my twin brother and I. It was difficult to move because when one of the support beams for the barn rotted in the past, they cut off the bad part, jacked up the barn and backed the truck under the beam. Before anything could be salvaged, two greedy aunt's sold the truck to an antique dealer for a song.[>:] An early lesson in weaselry...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2011)

> that is EXACTLY my kind of place. I'm too old to dig much but I can still root around with the best. WISH I COULD GO WIT YA!


 
 Jim,...I hear you on the rooting! it was killin' me when the one guy with us was digging thru boxes, while we were working to get the scrap salvaged and delivered by noon! It all works out though,....wish you could join us too.


----------



## ktbi (Oct 2, 2011)

Joe, a good friend of mine is an avid beer can collector. Like bottles, the bulk of them are the $1 to $2 kind, but hidden gems go for big bucks. I saw him sell a rusty old can, that I would have smashed, for $450. Pull 'em out in case there is a good one hidden. One clue he told me - aluminum ones are good for recycle only. Have fun. ....Ron


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2011)

Ron,...thanks for the tip...I'll get back and grab them...

 Mike - Rockhounder....Hope there's some hidden goodies,..It's fun to find this stuff...


----------



## rockbot (Oct 2, 2011)

Joe, our very own forum member (The Badger) collects beer cans and cones. He would be happy to hear this.

 Hows the weight on the tube? I real nut buster eh? I got one that I use for a cattle trough.[]

 I would check that place out from base to beam![]


----------



## ollie (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome place. Hope the local historical society/genealogy groups know about the tombstones- could be important info there. I know of an instance where a black community got a hundred years of history back when all the stones from a lost cemetery turned up buried under the steps of the church


----------



## div2roty (Oct 2, 2011)

> Swiz,..that's a distinct possibility,...as soon as we find out when we can go back. The closest we were to a privy today,was a cast iron bathtub that we had to get down a flight of stairs, and up the hill out of the backyard, and into the back of the truck. I did however find this little gem sitting on the far back of a kitchen shelf. Anyone know, is this a bean pot,...or anything else maybe about it? I also got a cool antique rocking chair, some old license plates , a glass piggybank, a fossil book for Laur, and some antique postcards....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Joe,

 Its a York Pa piece, although the P is not for PA but for Pfaltzgraff.  Its a circa 1930 mark on it.  The company goes back to the 1840s or so and did lots of salt glaze blue decorated things.  The company just closed a few years ago.  Its probably "worth" $20-30.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 2, 2011)

Gotta get in there.  I'll help.  If a collector wants those beer cans or anything else we find and can't keep, that would certainly be helpful!  Joe worked really hard and I think it caught up with him.  I'm thinking being exposed to a house in that condition (filthy, black mold), can make you really sick.  Hopefully, he'll be back to his old self in no time.  Next time, masks will be worn!

 I think the old tub stamped 1867 that they pulled out sounds pretty awesome.  Joe said it was a little wider than our old tub, which is a very old clawfoot tub, too.  He painted the outside of ours, years ago and put a sealant on the inside.  That has worn off, which makes it very hard to clean, but also gives better traction.  I find the Mr. Magic erasers work wonders on things like that.  

 I'm not sure of the story about how the stones got there.  It seems pretty terrible if they were really removed from a re-located cemetery!!  I'm thinking it would be a great place to do EVPs and take some pictures, if you don't break your neck falling over the former hoarder inhabitants trash[:'(][X(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Joe, our very own forum member (The Badger) collects beer cans and cones. He would be happy to hear this.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh yeah Dave will go nuts on the beer cans (cone tops)


----------



## toddrandolph (Oct 2, 2011)

Now THAT sounds like a good time. I've been in a number of houses like that and would do just about anything to get in another. There are likely to be good things hiding just about anywhere. I've seen it all from black mold to crack pipes to rats and roaches and everything else. In my opinion, the black mold thing is a bit overblown.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2011)

Tony and Rick,...thanks for the tip about the "Badge"...I don't remember how many were conetops,...I just glanced in a couple of boxes...If the permission guy doesn't want them, (which I don't think he does) They're Dave's....Rick, If Dave doesn't get to see this thread, Is it just the cones he collects? I'm pretty sure there's lots of old steel ones in there too.

 Matt, Thanks for the info on the Platzgraff piece...It's in really clean shape, and we'll probably keep it for our kitchen display.

 As far as the stones in the foundation go, I'm not sure why they're there, unless perhaps they were replaced when (and if) the graves were moved,..and the practical minded old timers figured, why waste a cut stone?...I was only able to find this little snip of info on the internet.

 "******* Avenue Cemetery and the burial spot known as "The Cemetery behind the old ****** School" are surely one in the same. It is also believed that it may have been know as the ******* Cemetery. All traces of this cemetery have been decimated with time. One burial was reported to have been buried there: Claude Buchanan, 2 ys. at time of death. Claude's father was a Civil War Vet. who is buried at Oak Hill Cemetery, Bradford. 

 Tony,...the tub was brutally heavy...We knocked a hole in it near the foot end, and slid a pipe thru that and the faucet holes to carry it from the house to the truck. I think whatever was in that house got to me,I woke up heaving[:'(]...better now though.[] 

 Ollie,..thanks for the comments, and welcome to the forum,...I'm going to inquire if the historical society knows of the stones or not....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Tony and Rick,...thanks for the tip about the "Badge"...I don't remember how many were conetops,...I just glanced in a couple of boxes...If the permission guy doesn't want them, (which I don't think he does) They're Dave's....Rick, If Dave doesn't get to see this thread, Is it just the cones he collects? I'm pretty sure there's lots of old steel ones in there too.
> 
> ...


 
 I think he collects others to Joe.I'll talk to him soon.


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 2, 2011)

More dangerous then the black mold is the critter crap dust... It will make you hella sick...  I cleaned out a farm house that had inches of coon crap built up in it and it destroyed me...  Sounds like fun either way though and I wouldn't bat an eye To go in one again!  One of my better finds out of that house was a 1782, (shoot I can't remember the exact date now), Connecticut copper.  One wall had come down on this one and it was sitting on the hand hewn beam sill right out in the open.  Also pulled a bunch of full local blobs, some furniture and other odds and ends... The house had sat empty for 50 years well guarded!  Until the mohegans bought it as it was original tribal land.  Quite a few good digs were opened up as a result also...


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd be Interested in any Beer Cans. I've been Advertising Beer Cans Wanted in BUY,SELL,TRADE Category for past 6+ years. Pay top $$$. Let me know. Check out the link below. Check out all 8 pages.  THANKS, LEON.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/WANTED%3A-BEER-CANS/m-124729/tm.htm


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: toddrandolph
> 
> Now THAT sounds like a good time. I've been in a number of houses like that and would do just about anything to get in another. There are likely to be good things hiding just about anywhere. I've seen it all from black mold to crack pipes to rats and roaches and everything else. In my opinion, the black mold thing is a bit overblown.


 
 Todd,...I have to agree on all your points,...I think perhaps the pain pill I took for the heavy lifting is what got to my normally "cast iron" stomach....(Pun intended!)[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 2, 2011)

I told Joe there's stuff in those walls.  I just know it.  That would be so awesome to find, Tigue.  Leon, thanks for re-posting that.  I was just about to tell Joe to look at your post.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 2, 2011)

Man-o-man this thread is killin me. I want to get back into a deal like this so bad! I know I wouldn't be able to move for a week after 6 - 8 hours of rooting but would jump at a chance in a heart beat. Good luck on getting back in there. Please keep us posted. Some of us Old Farts live vicariously through you active young bucks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 2, 2011)

Jim Sinsley,...Idaho might be a bit far to travel, else I'd ask to get you in there...[] You guys and gals have me all fired up to get back in there now...! Thanks for all the responses, this has been a fun thread and I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## David Fertig (Oct 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That would be much appreciated.  I don't usually have to look for work, however this one might be worth the distance and effort.


----------



## towhead (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, this thread is making me crazy too!   HOW FUN!!!

 A friend of mines sister just bought an itty bitty, very old house with most EVERYHING still in it!  Lady went to a home, and the children wanted almost nothing!!  Drooling, I said, "lemme know if there are any bottles/jars...!!"  

 Deal should close October 10th.  HOPE FOR BOTTLES!!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2011)

Its not making me CraZy im already there! Bhahahahahaha!

 Maybe there are gold bars under the floor Joe.grab the 20 pound sledges [8D]


----------



## toddrandolph (Oct 3, 2011)

Forget the scrap metal and go for the old stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!! This reminds me of the hoarder's house I got into. It was during one of the local spring clean up days and I was out at the curb going through stuff when a lady comes out and asked me what I was looking for. Well, you can look around the garage but we had an auction and all the antiques are gone. Stuffed stacked everywhere. Started pulling advertising signs out of the garage attic, the guy had a service station in the 30s. I spent days in there, they ended up just giving me the key to the house as they were from out of town and the house was to be torn down. Many truckloads of stuff from really good to not so good. Yours sounds like something similar. Go back and take lots of pics so that we can all vicariously live through your adventure!


----------



## towhead (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, pictures please!  Then I can have wonderful dreams!  Had an awesome dream the other night.  Was in this sandpit, pulling out unlisted jars galore and other stuff.  I was surely in heaven!  -Julie


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 5, 2011)

Dave Fertig,

 Clean out your pm box please!!!  I did send you a lengthly pm about a 30+ room victorian mansion built around 1890 that may be on the demo list soon only to be rejected as your pm box was full!

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2011)

Geeze Joe,

 Now you got me wonderin and watchin for a pictorial update. If you think that one measly picture of a bean pot suffices, your a few side dishes short of a family meal. I mean come on, now... [8D]

 After a delightful tale of the abandoned House of Hoarders, replete with the all aluminum pan room, tombstones panelling the basement, scads of beer cans. Unlooked at banana boat boxes, unseen picture paperweights, unphotographed everything...

 Is this the same enterprising young man, with a terrific trio of like minded associates, that I remember digging beneath the floorboards of ye olde drugstore. We had pictures in situ that mighta made the passing contortionist say, "Please pass the St. Jacobs Oel." I think there may have even been video...

 But this time, just when we could really root vicariously. I mean really *Root*, too, no half rooting allowed. Noooooooooo pictures. [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## botlguy (Oct 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Geeze Joe,
> 
> ...


 Very elequentley said and I agree. Get them pictures sir! PLEASE!


----------



## rockbot (Oct 5, 2011)

tough crowd these days![]

 we want pics, we want pics! while pounding your fists![][]


----------



## David Fertig (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok Penn.  Should be some room now.

 Dave


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 5, 2011)

> But this time, just when we could really root vicariously. I mean really Root, too, no half rooting allowed. Noooooooooo pictures.


 
 LoL,...Had no idea just what the story on the house was,...Just knew I was meeting a couple co workeres to haul scrap with a noon deadline....Sorry for the lack of any good pics, if and when we go back, I'll be sure to take along the camera...Perhaps next time it won't be raining either..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2011)

> if and when we go back, I'll be sure to take along the camera...


 
 Hey Joe,

 What'ya mean "if"? There's no "ifs" in Tombstone basement land. Did you grab the box of Pictorial paperweights? Are you guys using them for poker chips as I type?

*Tombstones in the basement!* Man, this I wanna see. Consider me over here, *Root-Root-Rooting* for your return with photographic devices and further colorful travelogue.

 What was that noon deadline all about? Did they already implode the place, or what?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 6, 2011)

Noon is when the scrap place closes, Surface.  I'm hoping to get back there with them, this weekend.  Will take lots of pics!  Joe's just trying to do it "by the book".


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2011)

> Will take lots of pics!  Joe's just trying to do it "by the book".


 
 Hey Lauren,

 Thanks for the update. You gotta get in there and stage manage this operation some, me thinks... That is, if the "book," allows the official documentarian to collect and record this place so well captured in Joe's original setting of the scene.

 The story is crying out for a pictorial story board. I wanna see tombstones, and more tombstones. Ever do "rubbings" of any of the old stones? I'm talking multi-media here. Paperweights! Did the aluminum pan room move to the salvage yard?

 The place sounds tremendous to me. I'm conjuring all these images, but, alas, not seeing any. So hurry up y'all, charge batteries, secure the Steadicam, proceed with gusto and aplomb.

 The main images I'm conjuring are from a place in rural Virginia that I visited, all too briefly, many years ago. The place had been long abandoned, fully furnished, with clothes in closets and drawers. It was eerie as all get out. It had been visited, perhaps by kids, as some closets had the contents piled on the floor or tumbling out. The whole "Who, why, when?" trinity with a heaping side of "What the heck happened here?"

 My friends and I we're interrupted in our exploration of the place, by the arrival of a gentleman from yonder hill, with his two large dogs and shotgun across his arm. He suggested that we Yankee interlopers get back to where we came from. We enthusiastically concurred and departed in enthusiastic high dungeon. As we retreated we noticed the curl of smoke just beneath the tree line on that hillside.

 We had been lead on this adventure by a local boy, who had enticed us with a wonderful great swinging vine that allowed you to swing out over a ravine with a pre-George of the Jungle in 3D kind of appeal. I got no stinking pictures either, but some vivid memories.

 Rambling reminiscence system is shutting down...

 Enjoy the visit to this place, be safe, and knock us out with further story and lots of pictures, please.


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2011)

Keep me in mind if ya find any Beatle [the band not bugs] stuff..a good while back Mr. Fred found some Beatle bubblegum cards and some plastic Beatle figures that were made in the 60s to go on birthday cakes..MR FREAD sent them to me and I still have them proudly displayed with the rest of my small Beatle collection!THANKS AGAIN MR. FRED!! JAMIE


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Jamie, when I was a kid in the mid 60's, I had a stack of those Beatle bubble gum cards. I think one of my sisters might still have them. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2011)

We hear ya!  Someone want to call me in the morning so I can get up for this "event"?  I'll take lots of pics for you guys!  Say a prayer that we get some good beers and stuff, please!  Jamie, we will certainly keep an eye out for anything Beatle-related for you.  I still have those bottles for you and Nina, just haven't been able to ship them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll wake you up Laur.. PM me.. I love to wake up the dormant ! []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2011)

You make it sound like I'm a vampire, Charlie.   []  How are you going to wake me by me pm'ing you?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry Laur, I've been exposed to quite a few situations lately where Latin-based languages were being utilized.. 'dormant' means 'sleeping' in my pickled brain.. that'sall. I thought a PM from you might reveal the exact time you wish to awake, and then I could tell you if that's even too early for me.. ..then we would know.. []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL.  No offense taken.  Hmm, are you working part time at a pharmacy?  Studying with Rosetta Stone? []  About 7 AM.  Call, if you dare!  Joe gets up at 6 every day for his work, so you just might get him.   Are you our hotel concierge?  [8|][]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad your getting a chance to get in there!-----good hunting.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope you guys woke up okay.

 Perhaps it was the perfect day for lawn bowling:






 Here's hoping there were no Jarts injuries that prevented Hoarding House documentation...






 Maybe you took in a sporting event:






 or went to visit relatives:






 I dunno, maybe y'all went out for shave ice and kept going...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2011)

Spontaneous alfresco road trip?


----------



## rockbot (Oct 9, 2011)

They must have hit the.....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 9, 2011)

Joe did get some cans.  He'll have them up, later.  We've been busy bees.  I'll show you in another post, what we were up to yesterday.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm getting high just on the thrill of this post ~ [] Hope you got lots of good stuff and wore masks and not the Halloween kind. [] That crap will really make you sick! What we will do for something old [8D] Can't wait to see your pics and share in your excitement.  Star ~


----------



## toddrandolph (Oct 10, 2011)

Am I the only one wondering what ever came of this? beer cans? truckloads of dusty and dirty antiques from the hoarders house along with a comprehensive photo log?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Todd,

 Nope, you're not alone. I wanna see the Tombstone basement primarily, though a nice assortment of beer cans and assorted antique junque would be nice.

 I believe Joe and Lauren's dance card has been chock-a-block with diverse and out of town adventures.

 I had high hopes, too. Perhaps they'll have the opportunity to revisit Hoarder House and document and photograph like crazy.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

We've not forgotten everyone!...Managed to grab few boxs of beer cans,...just had a chance to photograph them yesterday evening...(over 35 snapshots) haven't had time to download them yet....Was there briefly Saturday early a.m.,...after a tense run in with the police, (3 of them!, and they were pretty convinced that we were illegally salvaging the scrap).. My buddies continued to scrap, while I had a brief opp. to grab _some_ of the cans, a few other odds and ends, etc..but did manage to line up permission to look for/dig the privy...Fred and I were going to start probing yesterday a.m. before we got the invite from Tom to go on the much awaited, and much appreciated, but vr. anticlimatic Erie dig... We WILL update soon,..I wanted to get some good pics first,...Laur didn't get to go on the last scouting mission, as the group photographer[]...Thanks for everyones continued interest.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2011)

Laur  didn't go? how come Joe? It must have been pretty important to skip out on a bottle digging  gig [8D]


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you get any cones? are they rusty? LEON.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2011)

We will get some house pics when we go to check out the possible privy.  I couldn't go that morning, but we will have pics, guys.  Right now, I have to do the beer can photos.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, here is how I'll do it.  If anyone is very interested, PM me, and I will email you the pics of the cans.  Leon (hemihampton), I will mail them to you right now.  Thank you.


----------



## carling (Oct 10, 2011)

All that teasing and no pics for the merely curious?  [&o]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay,...LoL,...I'm just finishing a late supper, so I'll post a few pics (there are 40 total so I don't want to burn up band width..)[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2011)

..how much for the Bodweisel ?? [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

oops*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

*Last one for now....


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2011)

The best can out of the whole group would of been the Schmidts Ale zip top pull tab & Milwaukee Club cone if they were in better condition. Most Pull tabs have very little value.  LEON.


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2011)

wheres the cone tops


----------



## rockbot (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Okay,...LoL,...I'm just finishing a late supper, so I'll post a few pics (there are 40 total so I don't want to burn up band width..)[&:]


 
 Hey Joe, save me that Hunter special beer and the Bock beer with the goat on it. That would go nice in my war room. Thanks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

You know I'll be glad to Tony! Consider them yours.

 I'll post a few more.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone who has a war room is OK in my book! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Anyone who has a war room is OK in my book! []


 
 What's a war room?  Is it like a bar, or man room or something?  I would keep those Natty Bo's if I collected cans.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know exactly.. I don't have one.. I imagine lots of maps on the walls, a big table with a bunch of toy tanks and boats and soldiers.. shelves full of war-related memorabilia.. a red telephone..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> wheres the cone tops


 
 Mad,...one of the other guys there lifted up about 4 boxes of cans, and when the bottoms let go he just left them in a big pile and walked around on them...[8|] Some of those were cones,...not sure how many cones are mixed in with the remainder, There are still quite a few boxes of cans in that attic, If I get a chance Im going to put everything left there in a big contractor size bag and bring it home.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

* Last one for now...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

a few more afore bed..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2011)

*
 That's it for tonight...plenty more if there's any interest in seeing them?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 
 Ahhhhh Old English 800  Smooooooth[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2011)

I want the Old German can! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2011)

Charlie's got the old German can...[]


----------



## carling (Oct 12, 2011)

Boy, too bad the older flat tops and cone tops have the rust.  The Milwaukee Club cone top would be at least a $100 can if it wasn't rusty.  The other flat tops you posted so far are the more common.

 I'd grab the rest of the cans in that place, maybe there will be one in there that will make it all worth while.  At least you can scrap the rest for some money.

 Keep posting photos of the flat tops and cone tops, a couple of us that post here can tell you if you have a good one.

 Rick


----------



## rockbot (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah keep posting them as time permits. We don't see much cans at all out here. Salt air and high rainfall = corrosion. 

 Thanks Joe!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 Iron City------3 quarts for a buck when i was a kid[8D]---Rot Gut[:'(]--but the price was right  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## glass man (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Hey Jamie, when I was a kid in the mid 60's, I had a stack of those Beatle bubble gum cards. I think one of my sisters might still have them. []  ~Mike


 

 DANG WISH I HAD THEM!They made 4 different sets..I don't have a complete set of any..which is a big deal...THANKS LAUR for thinking Beatles items for me....!

 C ool cans!I once had a IXIE" beer can that hade to be opened with a opener...had the dixie flag on both sides,,some rust...put a "THIS IS FREE" on it...no one noticed for hours the free deal...finally a guy did and could not believe he got something for free!Over and over he said {now this is really free?"]HA!I got a kick out of it!JAMIE


----------



## pjritter (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.ebeercans.com/


----------



## rockbot (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 []


----------



## rockbot (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry!


----------



## rockbot (Oct 12, 2011)

[]

 Pretty good guess Charlie. Got a few maps too![8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool, Rocky.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

A few more....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2011)

* I think this is the last one....There are more cans than this still at that house...If anyone wants I'll continue on with this?...Thanks,   Joe


----------



## carling (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang that rust!

 In nice shape the flat top Old Reading says $125 in the book.  The Rolling Rock $12.  The book's prices are like any other price guide as far as being more of a guide than anything else,  but it does reflect the rarity difference between your Old Reading and the more common Rolling Rock.

 Hopefully you will find some flats or cones without all the rust.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for that info, Carling.  Darn.  Those two cans would get me an eye exam and some new glasses or a tooth filling.  Hemihampton said rust wasn't a huge problem and could be removed.  Anything we could do about it?  Or, is there anyone who would is interested in them and can fix it?  Hopefully, we can get some more cans.


----------



## carling (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think you can ever get rid of all the rust to make it "like new" and thus get top value.  But the less rust, the better the price.  I've never tried it, but here's one guy's method to remove rust.

http://www.therustybunch.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=4732&p=43342&hilit=removing+rust#p43342

 This is from the Rusty Bunch web site......beer can collectors who go dumping for beer cans.  You can also do a search on their web site by putting in "removing rust" and see what other methods members have used.

 Rick


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks.  I didn't really ever consider that there was a whole set of beer can dump diggers.  That's really interesting.  We'll check it out.


----------



## carobran (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> .  Hemihampton said rust wasn't a huge problem and could be removed.  Anything we could do about it?


 id try Bar Keepers Friend..[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2011)

That "Penny at the end of the day" one won't get outta my sick hed!Porno and alchehol all tied together!![]Guess the beer musta been so terrible they had to come up with some gimmic to sell it....didn't work oviously...seems like something Billy Carter woulda done if he had thought of it...never tasted "BILLY BEER" but heard it was awlful!Same for the "MASH" beer an idea that came from the tv show...Used to see 6 packs of Billy Beer for years at flea markets with few takers including me...been awhile now...sure they still around!

 HOPE YALL FIND SOMEN GREAT!!!JAMIE


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 18, 2011)

> id try Bar Keepers Friend..[]


 
 Not sure if you're serious or not.  BKF is great for cleaning glass.  But I don't think it's a good idea to use an acidic solution on a metal item.


----------



## THE BADGER (Oct 19, 2011)

THANKS JOE FOR KEEPING AN EYE OUT FOR ME.LIKE HEMI AND CARLING SAID YOU HAVE A FEW IN THERE THAT WILL SELL FOR A FEW BUCKS BUT NOT MUCH.THE OLD FLAT TOPS AND CONES ARE WHAT YOU SHOULD KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR.THE ONES YOU HAVE ARE MOSTLY YARD SALE/FLEA MARKET ONES.THE 2 CONES ARE COMMON BUT STILL GET 10-15 IF CLEANED WITH OXALIC ACID OR CITRIC ACID.I PREFER OXALIC BUT CAN BE DANGEROUS UNLESS YOU WATCH WHAT YOU ARE DOING.THANKS AGAIN CROW MAN.BADGER


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2011)

Have not been in here for  few weeks. I've been a member of the Rusty bunch for over 10+ years. Even posted can cleaning & de denting info & pictures in there.  Unfortunately most of the cans I've seen pictured here have little value because they are either common or poor condition or both. BUT, Good chance there may still be something good left in those boxes. Best to go thru every last one of them, never know if there might be a rare Gem hiding in there? LEON.


----------



## carobran (Oct 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: BillinMo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i says on the can it works on rust,i used it on some PHILIPS MILK OF MAGNESIA caps and it worked pretty...[]


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 7, 2011)

Any Updates?  LEON.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2011)

Haven't been back there yet Leon...I'll let you know when we do.


----------



## hemihampton (May 7, 2012)

ANY UPDATES?


----------

